# Christmas - You want a pontoon boat



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

With Christmas shopping upon us, I thought I'd throw this out there.

Next summer, I'm moving to another state. I'm trying to reduce my stuff so I move as little as possible. So I'm selling my pontoon boats. If that is something you've wanted, either or both would make great Christmas presents. (Pictures are stock pictures of the boats from on-line. I'll get pictures of the actual boats up later this weekend)

Boat #1 - Outcast Streamer XL, 8 ft boat - $225
This boat has red, all PVC pontoons. Storage bags are detachable. It is 7-8 years old, and has been stored inflated (so no cracked or creased bladders), hanging from the ceiling in my garage when not in use. It is a great boat that has been down the Smith River in Montana a couple of times, as well as used for fun and fishing on many of our lakes. Oars are original that came with the boat. I'll include a Cabela's life jacket as well (I have several that have been used once or twice, new condition, and I'll include whatever size you need, from youth, to big man size). No leaks in either pontoon - holds air exceptionally well. 









Boat #2 - Tieton 9 foot - $225
This is the boat that you see at Sam's Club or Costco every summer for around $400. The pontoons are 8 foot, with PVC on the bottoms, and nylon or cordura on the rest of the pontoons. This boat is orange in color and 6-7 years old. It has been stored inflated, hanging from my garage ceiling. The oars are original. I'll include a life jacket with this one as well - same deal as listed above. No leaks in either pontoon, though one has a moody valve that bleeds air if not closed "just right." Closed "just right" it holds air all winter and is just fine. If not, it won't go flat or anything while you're on the lake - the pontoon will just get a little soft, but that is about it. When closed right, it is not an issue. I also have an old Sears trolling motor I'll include with this one. It is nothing fancy, in fact a buddy gave it to me after he pulled it from a dumpster because of a broken prop. I found a new prop for it on ebay and it works great. 









If you've been debating getting a pontoon boat though - these are both GREAT boats in really good condition, essentially, in a two-for one price.

$225 each, or $425 for both.


----------

